# Honda HS1128TAS project



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I've being wanting to work on this project for a while and I am starting to feel that if I do not start on it I will be set aside for a long time.

So, this is what I have to work with:

* HS828TA tractor part (tracks) I will likely use this one
* HS828WA tractor part (wheels)
* HS828 Auger housing with damaged impeller housing area
* HS828 or HSS928 augers
* HS828 augers gearbox
* HS928 augers gearbox support
* HS828 impeller pulley and shaft
* HS828 augers and impeller bearings and retainers 
* GX340 snowblower engine with electric start (out of an HS1132)
* Commercial Honda side skids
* ST1032 14" impeller housing
* ST1032 14" six blade impeller
* ST1032 tall chute
* HSS1332ATD complete chute with two part deflector (likely to use this)

It will be a slow build (or modification), but I think it will be a very nice project when done (it should be able to move a decent volume of snow while throwing it pretty far (I'll target from 40 to 60 feet).

- The ST1032 impeller housing will be welded to the HS828 augers housing.
- I may reinforce the top part of the augers housing
- The 14" 6 blade impeller would be fitted to the HS828 impeller shaft.
- The impeller housing will get an HDPE liner installed.
- I will try to fit an HDPE liner on the chute as well (I already know it will be very challenging).
- I will try to powerize the chute and deflector with a 4 way joystick (with a manual back up if possible)
- If I can find a not too expensive 12V starter I may fit it with key on start.
- It will get one or two LED lights.
- I may try to fit hand warners on it.
- I may try and fit power steering to it (but not likely, we will see)
- Other mods or changes may be added or taken away throughout the build process.

If I get some free time over the weekend I will post a few pictures of what I will be working with.
:blowerhug:


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Please take some nice pics alomg the way. We want to watch!:wavetowel2:


----------



## mishkaya (Oct 25, 2015)

Sounds like an interesting project! I will eagerly follow it through the different stages.
Good luck!:hope:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> Please take some nice pics alomg the way. We want to watch!:wavetowel2:


I only have my cellphone for taking pictures, so I'll do my best.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Holy Franken Hondarienstein -

So what color will you powdercoating it . Tangerine


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

mobiledynamics said:


> Holy Franken Hondarienstein -
> 
> So what color will you powdercoating it . Tangerine


:signlol:
It will be Honda red for sure :icon-hgtg:


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Just curious. Are you aiming to make it B-L-I-N-G or go stealth. Call me old skool but I always have a appreciation for stealthiness with only a discernable eye can spot the ~mods~


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

mobiledynamics said:


> Just curious. Are you aiming to make it B-L-I-N-G or go stealth. Call me old skool but I always have a appreciation for stealthiness with only a discernable eye can spot the ~mods~


I do not know how it is going to look exactly in the end, but I would think some mods would be evident and some would not.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> I do not know how it is going to look exactly in the end, but I would think some mods would be evident and some would not.


Indeed, biggest challenge would be the shroud cover...
It' subjective at the end of the day....on stealth vs. not

I know this is more about a labor of love...sort of project
****, I've sill got my track rat all torn up on the 2nd bay of the garage as I rather spend play time with my lil one.

Gotta ask. When all said and done, $ for $, how much do you think you would have ~invested~ between the cumulative of the partouts versus just buying a new HSS ATD....

I was looking at Elaws Ariens thread, and I was too scared to even ask what the cost of the new OE sheetmetal cost.

I've seen what the *parts* pricing is on Big Reds components parts, and it's much cheaper as a ~whole~ than buying each piece separately....

At that same token I'm OCD like that....
Paint would have be the same paint type on every piece (meaning tractor , bucket, chute). It would drive me nuts if one was powdercoated and the other was rattle can. Good luck. Are u using SAE fasteners on your machine :icon_whistling::icon_whistling::icon_whistling:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

mobiledynamics said:


> Indeed, biggest challenge would be the shroud cover...


I thing I'll be using the stock belt cover. The chute motor will be on the right side of the auger housing looking from the front of the unit (I will build some covering for it). The motor for the deflector will be mounted on the "dash".


mobiledynamics said:


> Gotta ask. When all said and done, $ for $, how much do you think you would have ~invested~ between the cumulative of the partouts versus just buying a new HSS ATD....


I will know how much I spent when I am done with the project (what I do know is that I can NOT get an HS1128 or an HSS1128 with a 14" 6 bladed impeller)


mobiledynamics said:


> I was looking at Elaws Ariens thread, and I was too scared to even ask what the cost of the new OE sheetmetal cost.


It can get expensive, I am aware of that.


mobiledynamics said:


> I've seen what the *parts* pricing is on Big Reds components parts, and it's much cheaper as a ~whole~ than buying each piece separately....


 Agreed.



mobiledynamics said:


> At that same token I'm OCD like that....
> Paint would have be the same paint type on every piece (meaning tractor , bucket, chute). It would drive me nuts if one was powdercoated and the other was rattle can. Good luck. Are u using SAE fasteners on your machine :icon_whistling::icon_whistling::icon_whistling:


 I may end up having different paint finishes, but I'll live with it. I'll use metric hardware where ever I can.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

All I can say, is WOW, go for it!

I'm assuming your 828 auger transmission case is not the first gen [where there is no cast tang for the bracket] so you can use the 928 auger housing bracket.

I've used my 1st gen 828 [track] for 24 years and I've looked at the auger trans bobbing up and down a bit when it's eating snow, always wishing I could have a bracket...but it has held up for all those years with never a problem and only one gear oil change. 

I do get between 150" and 340" a year of heavy wet snow, with a 500' gravel/dirt driveway, 20' x 20' car area and just under 600' of single width paths to clear.

I think you'll love the power of the 340, control of the new chute and who knows if you'll see a new standard in throwing distance...but hope you do.

Have fun in the documenting process...it will be worth it! [for us!  ]


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

jrom said:


> All I can say, is WOW, go for it!
> 
> I'm assuming your 828 auger transmission case is not the first gen [where there is no cast tang for the bracket] so you can use the 928 auger housing bracket.


I am not sure about that, but I can always get the updated cover and install it to allow the transmission support installation (which I do have).



jrom said:


> I've used my 1st gen 828 [track] for 24 years and I've looked at the auger trans bobbing up and down a bit when it's eating snow, always wishing I could have a bracket...but it has held up for all those years with never a problem and only one gear oil change.
> 
> I do get between 150" and 340" a year of heavy wet snow, with a 500' gravel/dirt driveway, 20' x 20' car area and just under 600' of single width paths to clear.


Is the HS828 all you have used to clean all the areas all those years?, if so that is a proof of a very well designed, durable and reliable Honda product.



jrom said:


> I think you'll love the power of the 340, control of the new chute and who knows if you'll see a new standard in throwing distance...but hope you do.


I'm confident that I will get 40-60 feet. I may also add an impeller kit to it.



jrom said:


> Have fun in the documenting process...it will be worth it! [for us!  ]


It should be fun :smiley-confused009: :icon-hgtg:


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> I am not sure about that, but I can always get the updated cover and install it to allow the transmission support installation (which I do have).


It's cool that you are willing to do that. With that much power, I'm sure the bracket is a necessity.



hsblowersfan said:


> I'm confident that I will get 40-60 feet. I may also add an impeller kit to it.


Sounds good.



hsblowersfan said:


> Is the HS828 all you have used to clean all the areas all those years?, if so that is a proof of a very well designed, durable and reliable Honda product.


Yes, the only machine I've ever used. I'm on my fourth shovel though, used for all the tight spots near doors, the snowed in cargo trailer tongue...don't ask me why I'll never snowblow too close to the safety chains again :icon_whistling: Let's just say I'm glad there are shear pins in place – that work :blush: ...and I've only greased the auger shaft once in 24 years. If you bust a pin, you just spin the augers around and you'll know if it's tight or not.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

jrom said:


> Yes, the only machine I've ever used. I'm on my fourth shovel though, used for all the tight spots near doors, the snowed in cargo trailer tongue...don't ask me why I'll never snowblow too close to the safety chains again :icon_whistling: Let's just say thank goodness for shear pins. :blush: ...and I've only greased the auger shaft once in 24 years. If you bust a pin, you just spin the augers around and you'll know if it's tight or not.


That is a great proof of a reliable and long lasting product.
:blowerhug:


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> That is a great proof of a reliable and long lasting product.
> :blowerhug:


I do agree. I know the Honda's are a premium priced machine, but mine has amortized out to $63.00 a year for the base machine and with some parts (1 set of belts, a few cables, shear bolts, 1 crawler pipe - bought in the last 4 years only) $76.00 a year. 24 years ago I was getting snowplow quotes of around $600 a year, just for the driveway. The problem is, you have to finance the initial purchase yourself...or buy used. If you have to go used, just buy well maintained used is my moto...unless you can work on 'em and in your case, super modify 'em 

All of my neighbors that use snowblowers (the non-Honda's, which are the majority) have been rebuilding, repairing, selling off and/or buying new ones constantly, and I do mean constantly. Several of us have talked about it over the years and a couple of them flat out don't believe mine is an original purchase blower...they basically think I've bought a few of them over the years, or have rebuilt much of it several times...and I haven't.

I do hope my first U.S. built machine has the same quality...fingers crossed.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Sorry for ranting on.

So...back to the HS11/9/8/28SB SuperBlower project:wavetowel2:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Here is the HS828 snowblower that will be the base of the project.
Notice how busted the impeller housing is.
Also there is a picture of the gear box, and I confirmed that it is the first generation without the "ears" for the HS928 auger housing support, so I definitely will need to order the updated gear box housing.
While the gear box is apart I think I may have to take the shaft to the machine shop and get it machined to fit the new HSS928 augers (the shaft may be 20mm and the augers might be 3/4".


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Very nice . 

By the way, I stopped by the local guy's shop that fixes up Ariens, toros etc. He just set up an old Ariens for himself with the following 

- Old Ariens chassis/transmission (looks like this one http://scotlawrence.smugmug.com/Snow-Blowers/Ariens/Ryan-H01/774723598_wH4BG-O.jpg)
- Honda GX390 motor off of a power washer. 
- Bigger 14" six wing impeller
- Bigger Engine to auger pulley, I could be wrong but it might be a 4" pulley. 
- Smaller Auger pulley. 


He started it up and it felt like the noise coming from the speed of the auger and impeller was way more than the noise the engine was making. He asked me to feel the air blown out of the chute by the impeller and I thought I was standing in front of the business end of a heavy duty leaf blower lol. 

Non the less that thing is a beast and seeing the direction you are going I think your's will be one too.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

JnC said:


> Very nice .
> Non the less that thing is a beast and seeing the direction you are going I think your's will be one too.


I am not expecting a "super snowblower", but I do expect that it will perfom better than an HS928. k:


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

SnowFrankenblower!

After said and done, I wonder if the cost would exceed a new HSS928?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

nZone said:


> SnowFrankenblower!
> 
> After said and done, I wonder if the cost would exceed a new HSS928?


I'm pretty confident it WON'T :icon-hgtg:. We'll see how it goes :smiley-confused009:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> I'm pretty confident it WON'T :icon-hgtg:. We'll see how it goes :smiley-confused009:


Well, not including my labor.....:icon_whistling::icon-hgtg::icon_whistling:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

It's been a real while but I finally got back to one of my Honda projects.......

It is not going exactly the way I planed, but it will still be an "HS1128TAS".

Within the last few days, I did (working on an HS828TA as a base):
*Removed belt cover
*Removed entire auger housing and chute assemblies
*Remove the GX240 engine
*Removed the entire handles/controls assembly with chute turn handle
*Removed left side track and wheel cogs.
*Removed left side track plate.
*Removed lower and rear cross-over plates
*Removed GX240 engine bed, this part was pretty tricky, required loosening additional bearing retainers hardware and partially separating the hydrostatic transmission from the right side transmission.
*Installed GX340 engine bed and assembled all remaining related components (except for auger housing and chute assembly).
*Installed GX340 engine.
*Cleaned and reinstalled GX340 carburetor on engine (you'll need a choke cable out of an HS1128 or any other HS or HSS that has a separate choke control cable plus fabricating a mounting bracket for it).
*Refilled engine with 5w30 synthetic oil and added some fuel to make sure everything works before installing the auger housing, opened fuel valve and it LEAKS FUEL through the valve while on the open position.....!!!

I stopped there, I have to order the seals for the fuel valve. I'll order a few other needed components at the same time.

Will post again as more progress is made......

:blowerhug:


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice, too bad things didn't come together in time for this last storm.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

drmerdp said:


> Nice, too bad things didn't come together in time for this last storm.


Thanks.
I was hoping to use it in the storm, but at least at this point I know what's involved on a GX340/390 engine upgrade for an HS828/928.
I'll probably end up taking everything apart eventually to get it repainted and serviced as needed to bring it to "near new condition".
We'll see how things go.... 
:snowing:


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Personally after yesterday's dumping I'm pulling the trigger today on my gx390 swap on my 928. 

I got a few things to order then I'll get to work.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

drmerdp said:


> Personally after yesterday's dumping I'm pulling the trigger today on my gx390 swap on my 928.
> 
> I got a few things to order then I'll get to work.


Make sure that you get an HSS1332ATD engine for it and only that engine......


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

YSHSfan said:


> Make sure that you get an HSS1332ATD engine for it and only that engine......


Yup that's what I'm getting.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

drmerdp said:


> Yup that's what I'm getting.


Good to know. Going on the very right direction.....


----------



## Boston_Rob (Feb 24, 2017)

ok, I'll bite....


Why only that specific 390 configuration? Thanks.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Boston_Rob said:


> Why only that specific 390 configuration? Thanks.


He has an HSS928ATD (with 12v key on electric start), I recommended to repower it with a GX390 from an HSS1332ATD (and only that) because of a few reasons:
*The new engine will have a 12V electric start/general purpose engine will likely have a 120v electric start (12v key on start would be useless).
*The engine will be winter ready and likely dressed/general purpose engine will not (dressing it for winter can get pretty pricey).
*The engine will have a 24mm shaft that allows the use of factory Honda snowblower pulleys/general purpose engines will likely have a 1" shaft (or tapered if out of a generator).
*The air cleaner on a snowblower is slightly different than a general purpose engine.
*The charge coil is a heavy duty coil vs a light duty charge coil or no charge coil on a general purpose engine.
*The recoil starter is different than a general purpose engine (to keep snow out of it)

Those are some of the reasons....

:blowerhug:


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Ditto. The governor linkage and carb has a special cover to keep snow and ice out as well.

My GX390 should be in this week. Its taking a while... I'm really looking forward to the swap. 

Unfortunately I won't be able to test it out until next winter.


----------



## Boston_Rob (Feb 24, 2017)

Wow. Thanks for the detailed response. I hadn't caught the 12V to 120V difference. In general, do you need to order through a dealer to get the Winterized engine configurations? All I see on the inter-web is the General purpose variety.


I'm looking at sourcing an HS928 in need of a 390 repower.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Boston_Rob said:


> Wow. Thanks for the detailed response. I hadn't caught the 12V to 120V difference. In general, do you need to order through a dealer to get the Winterized engine configurations? All I see on the inter-web is the General purpose variety.
> 
> 
> I'm looking at sourcing an HS928 in need of a 390 repower.


Yes, only dealers sell snow duty GX engines. If I were to buy a general purpose GX and buy the Snow Duty components, it would end up costing way more.

But, if you source a nice condition used GX390 for cheap then it may be worth adding the shielding later. 

Of Course the factory pulley wouldn't work and you'd be on your own to find 1" pulleys of the right diameter and construct an assembly with the correct spacing.

Though, it may be possible for a machinist to bore the factory pulley out from 24mm to 25.4mm (1 inch). Maybe with a line hone.


----------



## Boston_Rob (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks for closing this loop for me on engine sourcing. I look forward to your progress and inspiration.


----------

